

Ben Folds and Nick Hornby question the "things that you think" in song - petercooper
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6G5JaicYuVU

======
petercooper
For anyone who's looking here before watching and wondering "WTF is a song
being submitted?" it hints at topics like cognitive surplus, how people spend
their time, feminism, and making a mark on the world.. all popular topics here
from time to time ;-)

